# Going to a match show today!



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I signed up for a match show through Wilmington kennel club that we go to for handling classes. Very excited to get this practice in before next weeks speciality in Frederick, MD. Lilly is maturing some more but it will be fun to do a dry run and work with my issues..and hers. 

Will try to remember my camera to take pics, my daughter who is 4 is going, she wanted to go to this than a birthday party..she loves dogs and I def see her being a junior handler one day . My mom is coming as well so hopefully she can take some "better" pics..my daughter likes to cut heads off. Lol

Will report back! Have a great weekend all!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Well to start off..my camera was/is dead :doh: so I don't have any immediate pics..but I did get my mom to bring hers. So will have to load them up after tomorrow since we will be going to her house for dinner. 
***We got there in time luckily! It was a good turnout overall, there was only 3 goldens though, 2 golden puppies and Lilly. So Lilly of course won her breed in adult and moved onto group, but there was only one other adult sporting group dog, a Gordon setter, and she beat Lilly for adult sporting group. One of the other goldens, an almost 11 month bitch was so big compared to Lilly. Her legs were twice the size and a big head..kind of reminded me my breeders male dog she had kept. I thought Lilly was looking bigger but not anymore :-(. I mean to me that golden almost had too much bone but she did end up going into the puppy BOS ring..A Pomeranian ended up winning though! A cane corso won the adult BOS. 

I did feel pretty comfortable in the ring and lilly handled herself well. I am excited for next week to goto the speciality but I think after that show and the wkc show I may just keep her out of the conformation ring and focus on the obedience. I am praying she fills out more..I guess we will see. Just wish I had a magic crystal ball that could tell me for certain how she would turn out!

My breeder did offer me first pick pup for her next litter if Lilly doesn't pan out in the conformation ring. She's planning on breeding in June I think so it wont be until sept/oct til we would get the pup. Just don't know what to do!! I wish she would fill out faster. 

Well anyways that's what happened today, we did have fun! Happy Easter to all!

Just realized I put BOS instead of BIS..silly me!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Personally if Lilly fits the standard I would continue to show her. You never know which judge likes certain ways dogs look. I am glad you had fun too bad you didnt have any pictures today.

I plan on showing BaWaaJige and if he titles he will be the first one out his breeder. I have several people that do show conformation that Jige is a good looking dog. 
But the main thing to remember is to have fun


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

you should also consider showing in UKC for experience if there are any shows in your area. While the UKC CH isn't nearly as prestigious as the AKC (it's pretty easy to obtain), the shows are smaller, more friendly, and lots of fun. You can get really good practice that way.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I've been thinking about that too, but the shows are a bit farther away.. Not by too much. I love her to pieces and hope she turns around, she is of breed standard just a little slight of bone and chest and rib spring. She has a beautiful head and has good movement and angles.. I just know if she doesn't stack up to the others she just won't win, especially in te akc. Sometimes I think that the bitches out there are looking like the boys and IMHO they shouldn't..but they do and when you have her up against the others she won't get picked. 

Maybe I can find a judge or two who will like her but it will be hard!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

BTW, UKC loves kids, and your daughter is old enough to handle her in Jr. Sportsmanship!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Lol also been thinking of that too..my daughter showed a goat (albeit a small baby Pygmy goat) when she was 3 at our state fair so she may be able to handle lilly too. I told her maybe soon..we'll see how much more Lilly calms down, she's not bad but she does love to meet and greet everyone, especially if bait is being used :doh:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

If I remember right, at 4 years old you are allowed in the ring with her. I'm not positive, however.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Give her time. Bitches aren't supposed to be huge. There are judges that like a ton of bone, but others prefer a moderate amount of bone and a more feminine appearance. I've been showing for about a year now. You will get to see judge's preference and their interpretation of the standard. My 21 month male just really came into his own in the last few months. Everytime I look at him, he seems more mature. His chest has started to drop and fill out only now. He has just been slow to mature. My other puppy, who will be 8 months old is much more mature than the other at this age. They are 1/2 cousins but the differences in their maturation is evident. Have fun with her, learn the ropes of conformation with her-- THEN if she doesn't turn out, you will have the experience and know-how to make the next puppy successful.


----------

